# Alsa

## t607

Konfiguracja gentoo nie sprawiala mi zadnych trudnosci, dopoki nie sprobowalem wlaczyc dzwieku. Wlaczylem w kernelu ALSA oraz wybralem odpowiedni dla mojej karty dzwiekowej sterownik - emu10k1. Odpalilem system na nowym kernelu zainstalowalem alsa-utils i uruchomilem alsaconfig. Karta zostala wykryta ale po nacisnieciu ostatniego entera pojawilo sie:

```

Running modules-update...

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_util_mem (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/synth/snd-util-mem.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_bus (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                                                                               [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...

dmesg:

snd: exports duplicate symbol release_and_free_resource (owned by kernel)

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_util_mem: exports duplicate symbol __snd_util_memblk_new (owned by kernel)

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by kernel)

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd: exports duplicate symbol release_and_free_resource (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

```

Czy ktos spotkal sie z takim problemem?

arsen edit: Witam nowego usera, polecam przeczytać apel, wklejając tego typu informacje uzywaj znaczników code. Dodane znaczniki code

----------

## bartmarian

ja osobiście mam zaznaczoną w jajq obsługę alsa i oss ale nie mam zaznaczonych żadnych modułów, moduły mam z "emerge alsa-driver" i wszystko mi śmiga ładnie, zaletę to ma taką, że jak wychodzi nowa wersja modułów to mam nowsze, wadę, jak zmienisz jajko trzeba ponownie zbudować pakiecik, ale co to za problem  :Wink: 

----------

## piotreek

Hmm dziwne

a)Jak kompilowałeś jajo

b)emerge --info wklej  :Smile: 

----------

## t607

Jak skompilowalem kernel bez driverow i zainstalowalem pozniej alsa-driver to wykazuje mi dokladnie ten sam blad. Ciekawe jest jeszcze to, ze gdy w konfiguracji kernela odznacze device drivers--->sound--->sound card support to i tak dmesg wykazuje:

```
emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 7 model 0x8064 found, IO at 0x9000-0x901f, IRQ 50

emu10k1: SBLive! 5.1 card detected
```

Wynikaloby z tego, ze probuje zaladowac drugi sterownik dla mojej karty. Dziwna sprawa.

SKLEJONE:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16.16 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16.16 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dlloader dri eds emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lame libwww lzw lzw-tiff mitshm motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb xorg xpm xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

od raku: sklejone dwa posty, dodane znaczniki code

----------

## piotreek

Hmm powinno banglać ale z jakiś powodów nie zgadzie mu sie format modułu dla jajka.

Pytałem czy użyłeś genkernell czy robiłeś to ręcznie.

Zainstaluj Alse według tego http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## t607

robilem dokladnie z tego opisu i kernel kompilowalem recznie. Sprobuje genkernelem i dam odpowiedz.

----------

## piotreek

 *t607 wrote:*   

> robilem dokladnie z tego opisu i kernel kompilowalem recznie. Sprobuje genkernelem i dam odpowiedz.

 

Zrób genkernell --menuconfig all (jeśli źle wpisałem popraw  :Wink: ) w jaju zaznacz ALSA Support i wybierz jako moduł sterownik do twojej karty.Aha i odinstaluj pakiet alsa-driver bo sie pogryzie.

----------

## t607

niestety dalej to samo. Jakies inne propozycje?

----------

## piotreek

 *t607 wrote:*   

> niestety dalej to samo. Jakies inne propozycje?

 

Yhy zainstaluj gentoo tolkit i wydaj komende 

```
equery list alsa
```

 i wklej tutaj w znacznikach 

```

```

----------

## milu

 *piotreek wrote:*   

> ... gentoo tolkit ...

 Chyba gentoolkit miałeś na myśli   :Cool: 

----------

## piotreek

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *piotreek wrote:*   ... gentoo tolkit ... Chyba gentoolkit miałeś na myśli  

 

Tak tak racja przepraszam oczywiście pomyłka  :Wink: 

----------

## t607

Z alsa poradzilem sobie w blizej nieodgadniony sposob  :Very Happy:   Za ktoryms razem skompilowalem kernel i problem zanikl, ale to musi byc jakas powazniejsza sprawa, dzis dokompilowalem modul bttv i dostaje to samo  :Exclamation: 

```
# modprobe bttv

WARNING: Error inserting i2c_core (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting tveeprom (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting i2c_algo_bit (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting bttv (/lib/modules/2.6.16.16/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l_compat_ioctl32

bttv: Unknown symbol i2c_bit_add_bus

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l2_prio_max

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l2_prio_change

bttv: Unknown symbol i2c_master_recv

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l2_video_std_construct

bttv: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l2_type_names

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l2_field_names

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l2_prio_check

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l_printk_ioctl

bttv: Unknown symbol tveeprom_read

bttv: Unknown symbol i2c_bit_del_bus

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l2_prio_close

bttv: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l2_prio_init

bttv: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc

bttv: Unknown symbol video_register_device

bttv: Unknown symbol i2c_clients_command

bttv: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

bttv: Unknown symbol v4l2_prio_open

bttv: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

bttv: Unknown symbol tveeprom_hauppauge_analog

bttv: Unknown symbol video_device_release

bttv: Unknown symbol i2c_master_send

```

----------

## piotreek

Napisz mi krok po kroku jak kompilujesz jądro z komendami włącznie jakie wydajesz a i jakiego kernela użtwasz gentoo-suorces?

Rozumiem że po updejcie jądra na nowszą wersje konfiguracje gruba lub LILO zmieniasz tak aby sie nowe jajo ładowało?

----------

## k_vv

Mialem identyczny problem z alsa i tez sobie z nim poradzilem w blizej nieodgadniony sposob  :Wink: ...(poniewaz w tym czasie robilem sporo roznych dziwnych rzeczy i nie pamietam w ktorym momencie problem zanikl)...wydaje mi sie jednak ,ze problem zniknal po emergowaniu udev'a...Jednak do konca nie jestem pewien i moge sie mylic...(jezeli tak to sorry  :Smile:  )...

Pzdr

----------

## Gabrys

Nie wiem jaki to ma związek z tematem, ale kiedyś nie mogłem podnieść mojej karty SB Live cośtam.  Włożyłem ją do innego kompa, tam poszła (chyba nawet było inne distro). Przełożyłem z powrotem, zainstalowałem. Działa. U mnie było (jak się domyślam) coś z kartą -- zblokowała się czy coś. W sumie nie wiem po co to pisze...  :Confused: 

----------

## Karpiu

Koledzy mam identyczny problem. Czy ktos juz znalazl jakie rozwiazanie? Dodam ze dzieje sie to tylko z modulami dzwieku. Nie ma znaczenia jaki. Wie ktos o co to moze chodzic ?

Dodam ze recznie konfigurowalem jšdro i nie instalowalem alsa-driver.

----------

## Gabrys

 *Karpiu wrote:*   

> Dodam ze recznie konfigurowalem jšdro i nie instalowalem alsa-driver.

 

To spróbuj. Tylko wcześniej wywal ALSĘ z jądra. Może emerge Ci coś pokaże/zasugeruje. Jak raz Ci się uda podnieść dźwięk, to już nie będzie miało dla Ciebie różnicy, czy z jajka czy z alsa-driver.

----------

## Karpiu

Alse udalo mi sie zmusic do dzialania poprzez wbudowanie na stale do jadra. Odkrylem jednak ze jest to glebszy problem. Teraz podona sytuacja wystepuje przy innych modulach np agpgart ale nie przy wszystich np. bttv dziala dobrze. Nie wiem o co to chodzi i dlaczego tak jest. Moj kernel to gentoo-sources 2.6.17-r4.

----------

## Gabrys

Może trochę głupio to zabrzmi, ale może

```
modules-update -f
```

Z cyklu, nie powinienem pytać, bo to oczywiste, ale może ktoś przeoczył w dokumentacji. Czy "dobrze" zainstalowałeś kernel?

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make gconfig

make

make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-x.y.z

vim /boot/grub/grub.conf

/* i tu ustawiasz, żeby odpalał ten nowy */
```

Ewentualnie zamiast cp arch ... i ręczna edycja, można ustawić tak:

```
timeout 1

default 0

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo nowe

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,1024x768-16@60 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

title Gentoo stare

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,1024x768-16@60 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

i zamiast cp arch/xxx/boot/bzImage po prostu make install, wtedy skopiuje się do /boot-a vmlinuz a stary się przesunie do vmlinuz.old, dość wygodne.

Tym pytaniem mógłbym obrazić niejednego człowieka, ale nie obrażaj się:

Czy w trakcie kopiowania orazu (ewentualnie make install) /boot jest zamontowany? I czy zainstalowany w MBR Grub jest "podłączony" do dobrej partycji boot?

--- EDIT ---

Jeszcze przypomniało mi się o takiej opcji w kernelu modules autoloading czy jakoś tak. Powinna być włączona.

----------

